# digging the past



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello to anyone reading this post, is there anyone left who sailed with Watts Watts in the fifties particularly on the West African "experience" Cheers--Roger--


----------



## Paul xHamble (Dec 13, 2008)

*Watts,Watts*

Hi Roger,

Yep, sailed with Watts Watts in the fifties !
I was 'Sparks' on mv Greenwich from May 1956 - Sept 1957.
Capt Eric Pierce - top man!
Good memories, good crew, good ship.

Two guys I have been in touch with through SN are Jeff Richens (deck) and Bill Middleton.

Regards, Paul Rayner


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I sailed on the Willesden for three trips and two on the Beckenham in 1952. Was on the North Africa to Norway run. Old ships but happy and good feeder.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

johnar said:


> Hello to anyone reading this post, is there anyone left who sailed with Watts Watts in the fifties particularly on the West African "experience" Cheers--Roger--[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is an old thread from 2012. “Who sailed with Watts watts 1956-1963 “
> ...


----------



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

John Rogers said:


> I sailed on the Willesden for three trips and two on the Beckenham in 1952. Was on the North Africa to Norway run. Old ships but happy and good feeder.


hi John are you still keeping well and posting ,did 2 trips on the Beaconsfield (steam) fifties and a couple on the beckenham but haven't looked on this site for a long time but don't see anything from yourself ---Roger---


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Hi Roger, yes I am still posting on SN as you can see. Not much to do at the moment do to Lock Down. Have plenty of booze on hand in case of snake bites and snow worms, plus watching old movies. At my age its about all I can do, pushing 89 years young. Thanks for making contact.Take care.
John.


----------

